# Recurrent cancer after chemo



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

So very sorry to hear about your new diagnosis. Love him and enjoy everyday you have with your boy. ?.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. I know it is devastating news. Enjoy your days with him. Someone posted on another thread that he doesn't know he has cancer so try and let him have as much fun as possible and not feel your anguish, if you can. Did the vet suggest more chemo or just keeping him comfortable?


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for this new diagnosis. Love and cherish every moment with him. Prayers and hugs going out to you both.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm sorry you are going through this with your boy... enjoy him, it's never easy with Cancer... good luck...


----------



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks all.
Our vet has suggested we take advice from the oncologist. 
We might have it removed so we can have a definitive diagnosis. We might have him scanned (ct) to see if it has spread, although scan in Oct showed no signs of spread. 
So many unknowns at this point.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

So sorry for your news. Praying for your baby.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh, that's terrible news, so sorry.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## orangecoats (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello everyone
The lastest...
The CT scan on 19 March showed the cancer had in fact spread to his lungs. We then started a course of oral chemo. The decision was made to leave the lump on his neck for two reasons, the cancer cant be beaten now it is in his lungs and we can use this lump as a no-cost method to ascertain the effect of the chemo. After a month the lump seemed slightly smaller. Its now been 6 wks (2 wks past that positive month) and the lump now seems bigger. What is worst though, is that he has developed a small cough. Its like he is trying to cough something up.
Having lost a dog to hemangio on the lungs I know what this cough means.
So heartbroken...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for everything you and your boy are going through. 
Sending good thoughts and many prayers to you and him.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. You've done your best for him.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news. My heart goes out to you and your pup.


----------

